# Retrieving glass bottles from a hard to reach area



## Explorer (Nov 24, 2018)

I was just wondering if there was some kinda tool available or something that could be made to retrieve glass bottles from an area that is impossible to get to.

Its kinda hard to explain... when I have been out to the Thames forsore and the tide is out I often spot some nice bottles just sitting on top of the mud and it is not possible to get to that particular area on foot without the risk of sinking into the mud and not being able to get out, so I was thinking maybe I could use some rope with some kinda hook on the end to try and hook the bottle somehow to where I could pull it out of the mud.

Does anybody have any ideas on a tool of some kind that could be made to retrieve bottles from hard to reach places?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Ive seen these shoe attachments (no idea what they are called) that look like mini snowshoes that allow you to walk on mud like that without sinking in.  That and a long handled rake for balance would be my best bet.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 24, 2018)

You can buy "closet round" (round wood bars for clothes hangers) in long lengths.  I have an 18-foot length with a small spade head.  I used it to dig fossils by undercutting a dangerous bank in a mine pit.  You can put any sort of tool on the end of your closet round that might work -- a noose, a cultivator head, etc.  You probably should paint the wood with polyurethate to prevent waterlogging and for ease of cleaning.  Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2018)

A piece of Plywood would work. I had to use a big piece of Plywood to save a guy that was stuck 3 feet into the mud. They drained a lake by me & he ventured out there with a metal Detector. When I found him, no way he was getting out by himself. Even after I reached him by crawling out to the end of the large piece of Plywood it was very difficult to extract him from the mud. The Suction was to much & shoveling the mud out around him just quickly rushed back in. If I wouldn't of got him out they would of needed a Fire Department with ladder & some kind of Hoist. LEON.


----------



## markballard (Nov 26, 2018)

Use a 16 foot ladder laid flat.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 28, 2018)

I would use a inflatable raft with one oar and slide through the mud get the bottles then just wait for the tide and row back to shore.


----------



## Bark (Nov 28, 2018)

I know this sounds bizarre but years back (to catch some semi tame escaped pigeons) I used several 8 or 10 foot lengths of 1/2" white (the cheap stuff) PVC pipe that were threaded so I could screw them together.  I used an air compressor to blow 50lb test fishing line down the length of it, put the line through a 3/4" washer (with a small hole in it) than attached an 45lb test 18" metal nylon-coated wire fishing leader to the line looping it through itself to make a slip noose (the washer keeps it from getting pulled into the pipe).  A piece of scrap wood was attached to the line on the other end to make a pull handle. 
I would slowly approach the pigeons, slip the noose over their neck and give the wooden handle a little pull to cinch the noose catching the pigeons to put them back in the pen.
I would think something like that might work for you and the good thing is that bottles wont flap around and poop on you when you catch them.
Just a thought.


----------



## carling (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd send the wife.


----------



## markballard (Nov 29, 2018)

What a brilliant idea.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 29, 2018)

Put some kind of a hook on one of those telescoping tree trimmers. Very easy to take out to where your bottles are. Mine is 10 ft. expandible to 19 ft.


----------



## RickNC (Dec 2, 2018)

Harry has a wonderful idea. I've found that when wading in the river a field/snake hook works well to hook bottles to bring up. It doesn't have but 4' of reach though.


----------



## rich (Dec 2, 2018)

Explorer said:


> I was just wondering if there was some kinda tool available or something that could be made to retrieve glass bottles from an area that is impossible to get to.
> 
> Its kinda hard to explain... when I have been out to the Thames forsore and the tide is out I often spot some nice bottles just sitting on top of the mud and it is not possible to get to that particular area on foot without the risk of sinking into the mud and not being able to get out, so I was thinking maybe I could use some rope with some kinda hook on the end to try and hook the bottle somehow to where I could pull it out of the mud.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas on a tool of some kind that could be made to retrieve bottles from hard to reach places?



Fire/Rescue has developed many ideas.  Small pontoons on a four legged walker can assist in marsh.  Depending on your size, and density of surface, you can adjust pontoons to size.  Gallon sized containers, 1 gallon if you send the kids, 5 gallon if you send the misses, 55 gallon if you want the rush!   A ladder works on thin ice, but may need webbing on soft mud, and a good rescue suit can aid in buoyancy if you want to get down and dirty!    
!!!!Always!!!! anchor a line back to solid ground and securely attach both ends. Carry a waterproof cell phone?


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 2, 2018)

What I would use is an extendable painting pole, which can be gotten in various lengths, and use a four inch roller frame that takes the foam rollers. It screws onto the end of the pole and gives you a fairly heavy duty four inch steel rod you can slide into the neck of the bottle to retrieve it.


----------

